# Setting up dhcp server in windows server 2008 std edition-best practices



## amanua (Oct 4, 2010)

Considering setting up dhcp server on windows server 2008 std edition and first issue, as best practices install on one of the domain controllers or a member server which is a file server.
The domain controllers and member servers and network printers have been assigned static IP .In that case configure exclusions instead of reservations.
Subnet: 10.0.0.0/24
mask: 255.255.255.0
Scope: 10.0.0.1 to10.0.0.220
Exclusions: 10.0.0.1 to 10.0.0.99
Any link or comments as to best practices and configurtions


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Or make a scope that does not include your static IP devices at all. For my server I leave about 20 IP addresses out of the scope and for the printers I leave another 20. That leaves 200 some IP addresses for a DHCP scope. It all depends on your environment how you set it up.


----------

